# New online HVAC training courses available!



## HVAC Service Mentor (Sep 24, 2016)

Hi, all.

As many of you know, I produce and deliver high quality technical training classes and courses that serve to improve the knowledge, skills, and understanding of HVAC techs no matter what their starting level of training or experience.

Throughout 2016, I have been running some programs online, and the response from the trade community has been very enthusiastic. One veteran service manager who attended one program with his whole crew raved that even he has learned a bunch while some of his younger guys had their learning curve cut by up to two years compared to field experience alone.

Check out these great training options that may be a good fit for you or someone you know. Just be aware that all registrants must be actively employed in the HVAC/R trade and looking to improve their proficiency. These courses ARE NOT available for DIY, homeowners, building owners, or as pre-occupational training.

Right now, the Gas Heating Boot Camp Online (click text for link) is available for registration. This six week online course is perfect for technicians who are beginning to take a role of greater responsibility in the service of gas fired heating systems. We'll cover everything from the fundamentals of fuel gas combustion, gas ignition systems, airflow, controls, and through a full PM call on a residential gas furnace. You will receive 16 hours of NATE continuing education credits for this course.

For HVAC and plumbing techs who want to increase their knowledge and capability in servicing hydronic boiler systems, the Boiler Basic Training Online (click text for link) is the most comprehensive and thorough boiler training program anywhere in any format. This 18 week course will walk you through everything you need to know to begin confidently servicing hot water based heating systems of all kinds and from all eras.

Both of these programs begin late October, but there are substantial discounts available for early bird registrations received on or before 9-30-2016. 

Go to www.hvacservicementor.com and mouse over the "online events" tab for a drop down menu to get all the complete details.

-Eric Shidell
HVAC Service Mentor


----------

